# Anybody notice that there is not a lot of 9mm at the lgs?.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I do have several handgun calibers.9mm is my main round though.but,lately at the big boxes and at my lgs I have noticed that there is not a lot of 9mm.especially the defensive stuff.I have talked to the counter people and they say that not a lot has been coming in since the new year but do not have an answer.I don't know if it is a local issue or if its an issue USA wide.

I don't buy online very often and have not recently due to budgetary concerns but when I have a few bucks,I will buy a bit here and there,we are pretty well stocked on all my calibers.but,you know,you can never have enough ammo.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Plenty at the online ammo stores.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Plenty here, not over priced but not a huge deal.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Plenty here on the left coast. Infact, they have it on sale all the time.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I picked up a case of it a while back so I'm not really looking. I often check the email flyers from a couple of distributors I've dealt with in the past and it seems to be business as usual, nothing out of the ordinary, no rise in price or drop in stock and the same old sale items.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

9 mm is the most popular here and there is a lot here at good prices .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

9 mm is widely available in E Texas. It's quality 22LR that is still had to find and the junk gets bought up same day it hits the shelf. Really doesn’t affect me as I typically buy in bulk on-line.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Haven't needed any beyond my stockpile but I plan on getting some to burn at the range this spring. Still 13.99 for the cheapest brass cased per 50?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Plenty of all types ammo except .22 all varieties.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Reasonably available here, just short on the major name brands.

Same with most of the other cal's also.

The 22 LR is showing up more frequently, they actually had CCI Minimag in 100 pound boxes..

Biggest shortages locally are 5.56 NATO and 7.62 NATO, pretty much gets gobbled up when put out on the shelves.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

.556 is no problem here as well as.308=7.65x51..22 lr is pretty much not around.38 spl abounds as well as .45 acp.but not much 9mm.must be local.I do see a lot online though.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have around 6 to 7000 pieces of 9mm brass, 10,000 primers for them, powder to load 16000 rounds and I cast my own bullets for it.... Im dont need any more.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

9MM is plentiful here. Even 5.56 is doing good. Only thing hard to get is good 22LR like everyone else.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I have noticed more stocked 9mm than any other. You also will have your choice of Brands. The price is also dropping. Both Walmarts near me have had at least 4-5 brands stocked although they do sell out. They also have other than 50 round boxes in stock. I have seen if for less than $10/50 and that is brass cased not steel. The ammo cabinets are 90% full except 22lr and I have seen it since the new year just not in bulk boxes.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

We have a nice supply here but what I seem to have the hardest time finding are the premium LEO type rounds. You can find FMJ and JHP all day but the only place that seems to have bonded HP or +p is Academy and its pretty over priced there. I've had really good luck buying from SG ammo online, they always seem to have +p for 9mm and ranger jhp for my .40


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I guess it depends on where you are. I'm in Texas this weekend and my good friend took me to 3 gun shops around San Antonio and there's plenty of ammo including 9 mm.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> We have a nice supply here but what I seem to have the hardest time finding are the premium LEO type rounds. You can find FMJ and JHP all day but the only place that seems to have bonded HP or +p is Academy and its pretty over priced there. I've had really good luck buying from SG ammo online, they always seem to have +p for 9mm and ranger jhp for my .40


You have hit the nail on the head! Same thing with my locality.

Grim


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Your area just may be in a rut.
I can find various assortments in any store that sells ammunition.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Reasonably available here, just short on the major name brands.
> 
> Same with most of the other cal's also.
> 
> ...


wow that's a big box of 22? lol


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Walmart is packed full of multiple brands of 9mm here. As usual the only empty slots on the shelves are for 22lr.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just picked up 250 rounds at Gander Mountain a couple of weeks ago. The had two tables full. In general, here in Houston I have been able to get what I need.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

My LS had cases of three brands for right at 200 on the floor in the shop. Also they're working a local gun show this weekend so I'm sure they had plenty bullets


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I can load 200 9mm for about $18.31 US so i think its popularity is in it being the least expensive center fire pistol round around. 

I know a nutrer who put 400 through a M&P vtac this weekend and didnt break the bank doing so! 

Also, with some quality projectiles the construction of defensive rounds is not much more.


----------

